# What constitutes a good looksmaxxing base?



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Ive been thinking about this for a while and here's my list of things that constitute a good base to looksmax and have an actual ascension in terms of a difference in how women treat you IRL as opposed to basing it on some aspie PSL measurement.

*1. Compact midface/High FWHR*- Having a compact midface and a high fwhr makes you look more masc than the average man, so you're already at an advantage.

*2. Good IPD*- Pretty self explanatory, if your eyes are wide set or close set then not much can be done, whereas having an ideal IPD means that's one less thing to worry about

*3. Cheekbones/Ogee Curve*- If you have high cheekbones and a decent ogee curve, you're also at a significant advantage in that regard, as it means you have good zygomatic position and projection.

*4. No more than a few failos*- If you have a long fucking list of failos it is very hard to ascend. So having a couple of failos that can be corrected makes ascension much more reachable.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 24, 2019)

Since you cant change PFL and midface I'd say having those inherently is a must, decent fwhr too and not being shorter than like 5'7''


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good eye. 

Good midface ratio.

Good pheno.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Since you cant change PFL and midface I'd say having those inherently is a must, decent fwhr too and not being shorter than like 5'7''


Yea i guess good midface ratio is a must, and a narrow face is automatic death sentence too i guess, same with manletism.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> *FROM SUBHUMAN TO HUMAN
> 
> FROM HUMAN TO CHAD
> 
> ...



Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Cope


elab


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Since you cant change PFL and midface I'd say having those inherently is a must, decent fwhr too and not being shorter than like 5'7''


Can you explain wjat exactly PFL is? Im not sure i understand the concept.


SirGey said:


> *FROM SUBHUMAN TO HUMAN
> 
> FROM HUMAN TO CHAD
> 
> ...


What is my base then boyo? Seeing as i have every item on the list.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> elab



The most anyone has ever become was a high tier normie from surgery. 

The delusional that Surgery makes you chad is just retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 24, 2019)

A good looksmaxxing base is just one that needs minimal alterations.... tbh


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

M


Goblin said:


> A good looksmaxxing base is just one that needs minimal alterations.... tbh


Thats i concise way of saying it but yea.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Can you explain wjat exactly PFL is? Im not sure i understand the concept.
> 
> What is my base then boyo? Seeing as i have every item on the list.



i would say your a 2 psl currently.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> The most anyone has ever become was a high tier normie from surgery.
> 
> The delusional that Surgery makes you chad is just retarded.



Most wont become chad.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Most wont become chad.



None will.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Can you explain wjat exactly PFL is? Im not sure i understand the concept.
> 
> What is my base then boyo? Seeing as i have every item on the list.



Base is cope mane, its surgery or nothing, amnesia, the dudes from lookism that i dont remember the name who ascended, all them had long midface, bloated faces, 0 bonés.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> None will.


I will ascend from 3.5 PSL to 5.5 PSL chadpreetlite, i just needa get NCT and narrow mouth fixed, all my other features are relatively masc.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> None will.


some will, there have been examples. Toni Mauhfed for example,


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I will ascend from 3.5 PSL to 5 P.5 PSL chadpreetlite, i just needa get NCT and narrow mouth fixed, all my other features are relatively masc.



Yeah but that’s not chad now is it. 

Also I doubt you will ascend to 5.5, be realistic


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I will ascend from 3.5 PSL to 5 P.5 PSL chadpreetlite, i just needa get NCT and narrow mouth fixed, all my other features are relatively masc.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> some will, there have been examples. Toni Mauhfed for example,



1 out of 100,000’s of who people who get plastic surgery, also he photo shops his pictures.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> 1 out of 100,000’s of who people who get plastic surgery, also he photo shops his pictures.


even in his unphotshopped pictures, he looks very good.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Yeah but that’s not chad now is it.
> 
> Also I doubt you will ascend to 5.5, be realistic



He can become 5/10 tbh.What is human status


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 145389


You dont believe me? We'll see whats up in a few years when ive ascended.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> even in his unphotshopped pictures, he looks very good.



It’s still an unrealistic goal for people who claim that they can be chad with surgery. 


SirGey said:


> He can become 5/10 tbh.What is human status



Yeah, this is what I think is an appropriate goal, becoming part of the average bracket, average to slightly above.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> You dont believe me? We'll see whats up in a few years when ive ascended.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Yeah but that’s not chad now is it.
> 
> Also I doubt you will ascend to 5.5, be realistic


Oh but i can, i have everything on the list, compact midface, high fwhr, good zygos and ogee curve, decent jaw too i only have two failos that need to be fixed.


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 145391


Get fucked mate.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Oh but i can, i have everything on the list, compact midface, high fwhr, good zygos and ogee curve, decent jaw too i only have two failos that need to be fixed.



PM me a picture, It’s impossible to say without one. You can list as many features as you want, it means fuck all without pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Oh but i can, i have everything on the list, compact midface, high fwhr, good zygos and ogee curve, decent jaw too i only have two failos that need to be fixed.


> makes list of his opinion of what constitues good looksmaxxing base
> list features he has
> oh wow i seem to have these features! that must mean i'll ascend


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> PM me a picture, It’s impossible to say without one. You can list as many features as you want, it means fuck all without pictures.



Don’t PM me a picture, I remember you picture, no you can’t get to 5.5


cocainecowboy said:


> > makes list of his opinion of what constitues good looksmaxxing base
> > list features he has
> > oh wow i seem to have these features! that must mean i'll ascend



Keep coping he is obviously going to ascend


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> > makes list of his opinion of what constitues good looksmaxxing base
> > list features he has
> > oh wow i seem to have these features! that must mean i'll ascend


Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.


i dont need to prove shit

you wont be 5.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.








5.5 psl = about 7/10 irl. 

How the fuck do you expect to reach that.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.



Mane, forget about us(looksmax), u know what u have to do, save your Money and go for it.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.



yea man, you need to accept you wont ever be a chadpreet or a slayer, I would just focus on getting surgery and maybe becoming somewhat presentable irl so you can ltr a curry girl. I doubt white girls would ever be into you.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont need to prove shit
> 
> you wont be 5.5 psl


S


cocainecowboy said:


> i dont need to prove shit
> 
> you wont be 5.5 psl


Suck my hairy balls bitch, you cabt back up what you're saying i can, so quit being such a playa hater.


Gosick said:


> yea man, you need to accept you wont ever be a chadpreet or a slayer, I would just focus on getting surgery and maybe becoming somewhat presentable irl so you can ltr a curry girl. I doubt white girls would ever be into you.


Ive already hooked up with one white girl at a party so fuck youse all.


Virgin said:


> View attachment 145396
> 
> 
> 5.5 psl = about 7/10 irl.
> ...


Those pics are the most unflattering pictures of me, but i dont needa prove shit to you or that bitchboy @cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Good pheno





Gosick said:


> some will, there have been examples. Toni Mauhfed for example,


hé is the greatest frauder ever made tho


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> S
> 
> Suck my hairy balls bitch, you cabt back up what you're saying i can, so quit being such a playa hater.
> 
> ...


dude relax lol. Im just being honest for you. I wish the best for you seriously. But you need to accept you wont ever be a slayer, I doubt you would ever bee gling enough to even attract a normie white girl. I do think you can attract a average Indian girl if your lucky.

Statusmaxxing is probably your best bet.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Suck my hairy balls bitch, you cabt back up what you're saying i can, so quit being such a playa hater.
> 
> Those pics are the most unflattering pictures of me, but i dont needa prove shit to you or that bitchboy @cocainecowboy


good luck dude

the odds really dont seem to be in your favour (to say the least 🤣), but i can play pretend game if thats what you want

yes op you will be chadlite!!!!! you have all these features you listed of yourself despite being manlet ethnic below average indian, you will surely reach the level of "chadlite". 0 doubt in my mind


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> dude relax lol. Im just being honest for you. I wish the best for you seriously. But you need to accept you wont ever be a slayer, I doubt you would ever bee gling enough to even attract a normie white girl. I do think you can attract a average Indian girl if your lucky.
> 
> Statusmaxxing is probably your best bet.


You need to accept that you can lick my balls bitch, ill mog you and all the little bitches in this thread when im done.


cocainecowboy said:


> good luck dude
> 
> the odds really dont seem to be in your favour (to say the least 🤣), but i can play pretend game if thats what you want
> 
> yes op you will be chadlite!!!!! you have all these features you listed of yourself despite being manlet ethnic below average indian, you will surely reach the level of "chadlite". 0 doubt in my mind


5'11 is manlet now? News to me, but suck my big fat indian dick you cracker scum.


Gosick said:


> dude relax lol. Im just being honest for you. I wish the best for you seriously. But you need to accept you wont ever be a slayer, I doubt you would ever bee gling enough to even attract a normie white girl. I do think you can attract a average Indian girl if your lucky.
> 
> Statusmaxxing is probably your best bet.


When im india i run through indian ho's no problem.


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 24, 2019)

A good base for me would be more like: no baldness pattern, good ratio, decent lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> 5'11 is manlet now?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> dude relax lol. Im just being honest for you. I wish the best for you seriously. But you need to accept you wont ever be a slayer, I doubt you would ever bee gling enough to even attract a normie white girl. I do think you can attract a average Indian girl if your lucky.
> 
> Statusmaxxing is probably your best bet.


When im india i run through indian ho's no problem.


cocainecowboy said:


>


not everyone is 6"8 tallfag, in fact that is exceedingly rare, 5'11 is not visibly tall but nor is it short.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> You need to accept that you can lick my balls bitch





cocainecowboy said:


>


idk who's trolling who here


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> not everyone is 6"8 tallfag, in fact that is exceedingly rare, 5'11 is not visibly tall but nor is it short.


dont listen to him, he is still coping. 6' 8 is freakishly unnaturally tall and it works against you if you are that tall.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> dont listen to him, he is still coping. 6' 8 is freakishly unnaturally tall and it works against you if you are that tall.


This nigga @cocainecowboy could be in the NBA if he wasnt such a retard.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> dont listen to him, he is still coping. 6' 8 is freakishly unnaturally tall and it works against you if you are that tall.


lol wtf, how does it work against you? women like tall guys.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> i would say your a 2 psl currently.


Really 2PSL, peopple downrating him? idk if you know how bad he needs to look like to be 2PSL.


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I will ascend from 3.5 PSL to 5.5 PSL chadpreetlite, i just needa get NCT and narrow mouth fixed, all my other features are relatively masc.


lol you're no way near 3.5PSL

you're like a 2PSL right now


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> lol wtf, how does it work against you? women like tall guys.


yes but 6'8 is too damn tall. women also like big dicks but 13 inches is going to bring about a poor sex life.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> yes but 6'8 is too damn tall. women also like big dicks but 13 inches is going to bring about a poor sex life.


i'm 6'7" morning height barefoot which is like 6'6" by the end of the day barefoot.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 24, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you're like a 2PSL right now


i dont think anyone has poosted here that was 2PSL, 2PSL is really really bad.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> i dont think anyone has poosted here that was 2PSL, 2PSL is really really bad.


@reptiles


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 24, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> i dont think anyone has poosted here that was 2PSL, 2PSL is really really bad.



well I don't find many people ugly, but op is, would be 3PSL if he was white but his pheno is bringing him massively down


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @reptiles



also @fOreVER


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> also @fOreVER


forover


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> lol you're no way near 3.5PSL
> 
> you're like a 2PSL right now


Suck my hairy balls bitch.


ibetucnt said:


> well I don't find many people ugly, but op is, would be 3PSL if he was white but his pheno is bringing him massively down


Suck my big fat indian dick motherfucker.


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Suck my hairy balls bitch.



Don't post your picture if you can't handle the heat pussyboy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Suck my hairy balls bitch.
> 
> Suck my big fat indian dick motherfucker.


likely no one ever is going to suck on any of those


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> likely no one ever is going to suck on any of those


Ive already had em sucked on, so keep coping bitch.


ibetucnt said:


> Don't post your picture if you can't handle the heat pussyboy


IRL you wouldnt be talking so much shit my friend I can assure you of that, ya little cunt.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

Virgin said:


> None will.


Chads are born not made


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ive already had em sucked on, so keep coping bitch.
> 
> IRL you wouldnt be talking so much shit my friend I can assure you of that, ya little cunt.



lol I'm twice your size. 
My arms are probably bigger than that tiny skull of yours


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> lol I'm twice your size.
> My arms are probably bigger than that tiny skull of yours


You mad brah? of course you are cuz youre a bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> This negro @cocainecowboy could be in the NBA if he wasnt such a retard.



No NBA for whites


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> 5'11 is manlet now?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> A good looksmaxxing base is just one that needs minimal alterations.... tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

tbh


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> tbh


tbh what?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> tbh what?


how many money do you have and when do you plan to go to taban?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 24, 2019)

Depends on what you are trying to looksmax for. Like prettyboymaxxing requires you to not have an ogre face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> tbh what?


you can ascend do it and see, it can't be worse tbh, just don't go uncanney valley.
rating is quite unrealistic in these aspies forum.
Do and see


----------



## jjm4765 (Oct 24, 2019)

I guess having a good base would be having your features which can't be changed or really hard to change like midface, harmony, ipd and stuff like that be either average or good.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> I guess having a good base would be having your features which can't be changed or really hard to change like midface, harmony, ipd and stuff like that be either average or good.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

ill tell you good base for looksmaxxing

- be white
- be 6 feet
- don't have too small skull
- don't have too small frame
- don't have too long midface
- don't have fucked up IPD
- don't have too much norwood
- don't have bottom % pheno
- don't have too much autism
- don't be too low IQ so you know what to do

good luck


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ill tell you good base for looksmaxxing
> 
> - be white
> - be 6 feet
> ...


+ don't have shitty PFL, eye shape.
+ don't have too narrow mouth - surgery is cope and leave perma scars
+ have a midface close to 1.0 or above tbh, not too long is too laxist.

preferably don't have low set zygos since can't be changed by surgery


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> *2. Good IPD*- Pretty self explanatory, if your eyes are wide set or close set then not much can be done, whereas having an ideal IPD means that's one less thing to worry about
> .


Fml. Over for me.
No Ascension for my ipd, and no money for box surgery.


----------



## loromate (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ive been thinking about this for a while and here's my list of things that constitute a good base to looksmax and have an actual ascension in terms of a difference in how women treat you IRL as opposed to basing it on some aspie PSL measurement.
> 
> *1. Compact midface/High FWHR*- Having a compact midface and a high fwhr makes you look more masc than the average man, so you're already at an advantage.
> 
> ...


High FWHR doesn't really matter


----------



## needsolution (Oct 24, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Since you cant change PFL and midface I'd say having those inherently is a must, decent fwhr too and not being shorter than like 5'7''


MSE for widening IPD a bit (includes fwhr)
Lip lift to shorten philtrum (shorter midface)
let's say u have midface ratio 64mm/68mm (0.94)
ur IPD increases about 2mm + u getting 3mm lip lift
then your midface ratio is 66mm/65mm (1.01)

it will increase your fwhr as well (lowering eyebrows will help too)


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 24, 2019)

When you tell the truth to @chadpreetinthemaking, he just throws ad hominem attacks at you. Taban is not some kind of god that can “ascend you”


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> When you tell the truth to @chadpreetinthemaking, he just throws ad hominem attacks at you. Taban is not some kind of god that can “ascend you”



The problem is he will be rotting for 4 years until his surgery, i would wageslave and fix it all in 1 year if i were him.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> *FROM SUBHUMAN TO HUMAN
> 
> FROM HUMAN TO CHAD
> 
> ...





What happens if you have chad base gigachad ? and at what point does it stop is their perfection


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> The problem is he will be rotting for 4 years until his surgery, i would wageslave and fix it all in 1 year if i were him.


What will be worse is that in those 4 years his mind will be occupied by his planned surgeries and this will ruin his brain chemistry. Any failed social interaction will be scapegoated towards his looks, when in reality it might not have been. Will make it harder to be NT


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 24, 2019)

this thread


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Keep coping fag, but prove there is anything incorrect about my list.


Nah mate sorry you wont ever be psl 5 or even close to it.

Even ignoring the curry penalty I doubt you will even reach 4.5 psl, the problem is not your canthal tilt at all, your entire upper midface is literally deformed


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

I will reach psl 5.5 with rhino and otoplasty


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 24, 2019)

Op, dude, stop.

You know it subconsciously, that's why you are on extremely defensive right now in every reply, if fixing 2 flaws made you (a curry) into chadlite, this site wouldn't exist if ascending were to be that easy


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Op, dude, stop.
> 
> You know it subconsciously, that's why you are on extremely defensive right now in every reply, if fixing 2 flaws made you (a curry) into chadlite, this site wouldn't exist if ascending were to be that easy





Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> Nah mate sorry you wont ever be psl 5 or even close to it.
> 
> Even ignoring the curry penalty I doubt you will even reach 4.5 psl, the problem is not your canthal tilt at all, your entire upper midface is literally deformed


I think he can reach higher then psl 5


----------



## x30001 (Oct 24, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Since you cant change PFL and midface I'd say having those inherently is a must, decent fwhr too and not being shorter than like 5'7''


https://looksmax.org/threads/the-th...-fixable-are-the-most-important-things.29919/
100% agree


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I think he can reach higher then psl 5



Need ottoplasty too.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Need ottoplasty too.


I have a question about his cheekbones are the low set and full like Johnny depth


----------



## Kade (Oct 24, 2019)

OP you’re kinda projecting honestly, thinking whatever you have constitutes a good looksmaxing base when it’s just not the case. I wish the best for everyone on this site but don’t set your expectations too high, you’re likely not going to become a 5.5-6

@cocainecowboy ’s list is far more accurate for a good base


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Kade said:


> @cocainecowboy ’s list is far more accurate for a good base


his is self projected too tbh.
like the midface since his is not compact so it has to be not too longish since it can't be changed.

no the reality is :
you need to have 0-2 very well correctables flaws - nose job, hooding, scleral show, jawline, chin ... - to really ascend 
and not more than 3 to have good results from surgeries irl.

More is just to be less subhuman imo


----------



## ritalinredemption (Oct 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ill tell you good base for looksmaxxing
> 
> - be white
> - be 6 feet
> ...


what if you have all these, but are 5.9; how much do you think this lowers your smv? if its possible to give an abstract answer of course


----------



## Kade (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> his is self projected too tbh.
> like the midface since his is not compact so it has to be not too longish since it can't be changed.
> 
> no the reality is :
> ...


Nah, you don’t need a compact midface you just need proportional facial thirds and good facial width. I’d rather be a tall white guy w average/slightly long midface than an indian manlet with compact midface. 

But this conversation just isn’t productive and it’s difficult to have no bias. Everyone should be striving to improve with the base they’ve got


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Kade said:


> Nah, you don’t need a compact midface you just need proportional facial thirds and good facial width. I’d rather be a tall white guy w average/slightly long midface than an indian manlet with compact midface.
> 
> But this conversation just isn’t productive and it’s difficult to have no bias. Everyone should be striving to improve with the base they’ve got


true.
but the midface ratio - pfl, pfw, mdf ratio, ipd...- and the orbitals are what matters the most tbh.
and depending on the countries or the foids, the pheno


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> true.
> but the midface ratio - pfl, pfw, mdf ratio, ipd...- and the orbitals are what matters the most tbh.
> and depending on the countries or the foids, the pheno


What do you think of chadpreet morph


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> What do you think of chadpreet morph


way better. i would say average and slightly above for an indian imo


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> way better. i would say average and slightly above for an indian imo


PSL 5 I think another failo is the low cheekbones usually don’t look good on people I don’t know tho if his are low and full


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> PSL 5 I think another failo is the low cheekbones usually don’t look good on people I don’t know tho if his are low and full


better be invisible tbh if low set


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

ritalinredemption said:


> what if you have all these, but are 5.9; how much do you think this lowers your smv? if its possible to give an abstract answer of course


i mean im not gonna lie. the 5'9"-6' is pretty fucking crucial so id assume it hurts ur chances but you still have a decent shot if u have evrything else. but at 5'9" realistically u will need a very good face


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 24, 2019)

OP is projecting very hard


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ive been thinking about this for a while and here's my list of things that constitute a good base to looksmax and have an actual ascension in terms of a difference in how women treat you IRL as opposed to basing it on some aspie PSL measurement.
> 
> *1. Compact midface/High FWHR*- Having a compact midface and a high fwhr makes you look more masc than the average man, so you're already at an advantage.
> 
> ...


pheno ( not be curry or gook) 
eye area 
midface ratio


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I will ascend from 3.5 PSL to 5.5 PSL chadpreetlite, i just needa get NCT and narrow mouth fixed, all my other features are relatively masc.


how will you fix narrow mouth?


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I think he can reach higher then psl 5


tbh thats sub 5psl


this is the an example of a 5.25-5.5 psl with race factored in


----------



## Titbot (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> tbh thats sub 5psl
> 
> 
> this is the an example of a 5.25-5.5 psl with race factored in
> ...


Thats 5.5 PSL


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Thats 5.5 PSL


yea I agree.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> This negro @cocainecowboy could be in the NBA if he wasnt such a retard.



Jesus Christ the roast it's too high.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> *1. Compact midface/High FWHR*- Having a compact midface and a high fwhr makes you look more masc than the average man, so you're already at an advantage.


it' over, or rather actually never begun



chadpreetinthemaking said:


> *2. Good IPD*- Pretty self explanatory, if your eyes are wide set or close set then not much can be done, whereas having an ideal IPD means that's one less thing to worry about


averge



chadpreetinthemaking said:


> *3. Cheekbones/Ogee Curve*- If you have high cheekbones and a decent ogee curve, you're also at a significant advantage in that regard, as it means you have good zygomatic position and projection.


bg cheeknones with decent curve but to low and round, that's why overall my zygos are SUBHUMAN



chadpreetinthemaking said:


> *4. No more than a few failos*- If you have a long fucking list of failos it is very hard to ascend. So having a couple of failos that can be corrected makes ascension much more reachable.


a lot of failos

So it actually never begun


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

loromate said:


> High FWHR doesn't really matter


Well I mean having broad zygos and compact midface isnt a bad thing now is it?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 24, 2019)

PFL cannot be changed.
Even pheno and height can be changed, just not eye width. Things that fuck your harmony up can be hard to fix but possible.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> his is self projected too tbh.
> like the midface since his is not compact so it has to be not too longish since it can't be changed.
> 
> no the reality is :
> ...


That is my problem sir, my eye area (NCT) and mouth width.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 24, 2019)

Dope said:


> PFL cannot be changed.
> Even pheno and height can be changed, just not eye width. Things that fuck your harmony up can be hard to fix but possible.


you’re back


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Dope said:


> PFL cannot be changed.
> Even pheno and height can be changed, just not eye width. Things thatt fuck you harmony can be hard to fix but possible.


My skin colour is actually not bad at all, I just need to lose my tan.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> That is my problem sir, my eye area (NCT) and mouth width.


nct is easy fix but i would worry more in your case tbh about scleral show go for lower eyelid rétractation.

the mouth widening as far as i know is meh tbh


Dope said:


> PFL cannot be changed.
> Even pheno and height can be changed, just not eye width. Things that fuck your harmony up can be hard to fix but possible.


you Can fraud it with massive eye lashes tbh and max vertically narrow eyes


----------



## Slob (Oct 24, 2019)

Bones shaped the right way, angularity, harmony.
BONES


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

streege said:


> nct is easy fix but i would worry more in your case tbh about scleral show go for lower eyelid rétractation.
> 
> the mouth widening as far as i know is meh tbh
> 
> you Can fraud it with massive eye lashes tbh and max vertically narrow eyes


Im worried about my nose to mouth ratio though, regardless in about a year and a bit from now I will undergo a surgery, it will make my lower jaw longer and wider (it wont touch gonial angle) in order to fix my overbite.


Slob said:


> Bones shaped the right way, angularity, harmony.
> BONES


Its not my lack of bones that worries me, it is the two things that failo the living shit out of me and currently is killing any chance of me being GL.


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 24, 2019)

OP needs this desperately


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 24, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> OP needs this desperately
> View attachment 145956


Yea thats been pretty well established that fixing my NCT is number 1 priority.


----------



## sloopnoob (Mar 4, 2020)

is bimaxillary protrusion a failo?


----------



## Usum (Mar 4, 2020)

Still, you can have a theoritical good base and look like shit.
Harmony is weird thing.


----------

